# Software to edit GOPRO HD clips?



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

I understand that the clips are encoded in mpeg4 h.264 format. Seems like my usual editors do not support this format. What are some of the programs you guys are using to edit gopro hd clips with?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

That's pretty strange that you wouldn't have the codecs to mess with h.264. MP4 is kind of new but not that new. What are you editing with?


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

i usually use virtual dub. I read one of the reviewers here runs cyberlink director ultra so i have downloaded that to give it a go tonight. Hmmm


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

jdc5r said:


> What are some of the programs you guys are using to edit gopro hd clips with?


Sony Vegas 9


----------



## herothedog (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are a Mac user, iMovie works with h.264.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are a PC user and want the free solution.

1) Download Any Video Converter - It will convert the MP4 to a WMV.
2) If you are a WinXP user, download the plugins (http://www.papajohn.org/Downloads/) and install so it will write in 1280x720 format. Save the plugins in the C:\program files\Movie Maker\shared\profiles (if the directory doesn't exist, create it).
3) Use Windows Movie Maker to make your video. 
4) Save and/or post to mtbr and enjoy!

That's how I do my videos. I have some vids in the Video threads that I have created using the above methods and the quality is pretty good for a free product.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Sony Vegas 9


Concur. You can get it here...63 bux, free shipping.


----------



## Rolling Shutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> If you are a PC user and want the free solution.
> 
> 1) Download Any Video Converter - It will convert the MP4 to a WMV.
> 2) If you are a WinXP user, download the plugins (http://www.papajohn.org/Downloads/) and install so it will write in 1280x720 format. Save the plugins in the C:\program files\Movie Maker\shared\profiles (if the directory doesn't exist, create it).
> ...


Holy generation loss Batman!


----------



## guc32 (Nov 24, 2009)

Vegas Pro 9


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> If you are a PC user and want the free solution.
> 
> 1) Download Any Video Converter - It will convert the MP4 to a WMV.
> 2) If you are a WinXP user, download the plugins (http://www.papajohn.org/Downloads/) and install so it will write in 1280x720 format. Save the plugins in the C:\program files\Movie Maker\shared\profiles (if the directory doesn't exist, create it).
> ...


Thanks Lawson Raider - which of all the plugins listed should I download for WMM? (I'm using Windows XP, service pack 3). My point-and-shoot cam produces .MOV files - is there a plugin for WMM that will allow it to read these files as well?


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

i have found the avs video converter perfect for my tasks.

Decently fast, decent quality using mp4 and decent file sizes!


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

Note that MP4 is just a file container type (think of it as an envelope for delivering data). A video contained within can be encoded in different formats. In the case of the GoPro HD the video is encoded using H.264. This encoding is highly compressed for efficient playback. But it's terrible for editing because of how it is encoded. It's a "lossy" format which means that image data is lost during compression. This is fine for playback but introduces artifacts when you want to edit. When you see blotchy unsharp video that is an example of artifacts.

Therefore, high end video editing programs just dismiss the format as non-editable. I think the assumption is that anyone that uses a pro level video editing programs (Final Cut, Premiere, etc) would not edit H.264.

To edit using one of these programs you must convert the H.264 to another format. Preferable a non-lossy format. On the Mac you can use Quicktime Pro. For Win and Mac there's the free MPEG Streamclip:

http://www.squared5.com/

I use this for my conversion and it works great. Note that conversion can create large files. I've seen an H.264 file balloon to 6 times larger once converted.

Oh, and some of the consumer level editing programs that do support H.264 editing do so by converting the file internally. iMovie on the Mac does this. Just look at the size of the project file after you have imported once H.264 file and saved the project.


----------



## pbasinger (Dec 5, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Concur. You can get it here...63 bux, free shipping.


I'm using Sony Vegas 9 and the video preview is very choppy with the hd video. Any suggestions to fix this?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*vegas pro 9c*

I finally downloaded some raw H.264 with a .MOV extension and brought it into vegas 9 Pro. I noted no sound.

Splitting the soundtrack out using Super into an MP3 causes severe a/v synch issues. Here's what I did:

Renaming the file extension to .mp4 will work----provided you don't have the newer updates to quicktime. If you do, rid QT from your system, reboot, and download and install version 7.62. 
If just plain old renaming the extension won't work for you--then bring the file into Super and tell it to put it in a .mp4 container.Either way I found I now have sound, but like someone else has mentioned, it's out of synch by about 50 frames (1 sec + 20 frames)>

I was scared to update Sony Vegas Pro 9.0B to 9.0C but bit the bullet and things are nearly perfect now. The synch might be out 1-3 frames now, barely descernible. This is a SONY issue not playing perfectly well with Apple codecs. Sony fully admits this and even states in their release notes for the update that one of the bug "fixes" is not a 100% fix but rather an IMPROVED compatibility with synching issues in Sony AVC and MainConcept AVC. AVC is Sony's H.264 handler.

Well 50 frames down to a few is much improved; I can probably live with it. I have not tried purchasing QT pro to see if that would "render" things perfect..haha.

Now that I know my custom built quad core with Windows 7 32 bit and only 2 GB RAM and Sony Vegas Pro 9.0C will play ok with H.264/MP4 at 720P, I'll go ahead and spring for a contourHD I suppose. Looking forward to seeing my mtb xc footage looking better than with the POV 1.



jdc5r said:


> I understand that the clips are encoded in mpeg4 h.264 format. Seems like my usual editors do not support this format. What are some of the programs you guys are using to edit gopro hd clips with?


----------



## Jesterrider (Feb 22, 2004)

*Adobe works*



jdc5r said:


> I understand that the clips are encoded in mpeg4 h.264 format. Seems like my usual editors do not support this format. What are some of the programs you guys are using to edit gopro hd clips with?


Adboe Premiere Elements 8 works. 
Corel Video Studio X2 only works if you rename the file extension to .MOV.


----------



## BATMANs (Feb 19, 2007)

*This is what I want to do:*
1. Cut out scenes
2. Add scenes from other footages
3. Type fonts with the "military" sound effects like this scene at 3:32






This is a good list of the various software and what they do:

http://video-editing-software-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Jengah (Mar 2, 2004)

*Talk to me like a child*

I'll apologize in advance and take all the crap you want to throw at me, but I need to learn video editing for dummies. I've read most all the threads about editing and software (VLX, QT, Vegas 9, etc...) but no one really explains step by step how to do this.

Here's my prob. I've got the HeroHD, have recorded videos in what I beleive is the highest setting, but no matter what I do I get choppy video.

I'm on a P4, 2MBRAM, PC. It's not Ferrari, but not a slouch either.

Can someone point me to a tutorial or take the time to give me the basic steps needed to get the video to look good? I don't know if the record rate is too high for my computer or software (I've got Movie Maker, VLC, Vegas 9) or if I haven't converted correctly, whatever...

Here's what I was able to do so far on YouTube.(it's of me crashing)






Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Jengah said:


> I'll apologize in advance and take all the crap you want to throw at me, but I need to learn video editing for dummies. I've read most all the threads about editing and software (VLX, QT, Vegas 9, etc...) but no one really explains step by step how to do this.
> 
> Here's my prob. I've got the HeroHD, have recorded videos in what I beleive is the highest setting, but no matter what I do I get choppy video.
> 
> ...


That trail looks like.... SLO or SB.

Your system is little but underpowered for the 1080 settings. You can view the video at half size to compensate for your system.

Choppy playback because of your system trying to handle the video.

Check into proxy editing for vegas.

This website has alot of steo by step how-tos, and this page explains proxy editing.
http://eugenia.gnomefiles.org/2007/12/12/proxy-editing-with-sony-vegas/

Hope that helps


----------



## Jengah (Mar 2, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> That trail looks like.... SLO or SB.
> 
> Your system is little but underpowered for the 1080 settings. You can view the video at half size to compensate for your system.
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for the help. So, when you say "view at half size" do you mean file size or actual measurement of the video on screen? And if you mean file size, how can I change that?

I'll look into your suggested site, thanks for the suggestion.

BTW - You've got a good eye for location.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Jengah said:


> Hi - thanks for the help. So, when you say "view at half size" do you mean file size or actual measurement of the video on screen? And if you mean file size, how can I change that?
> 
> I'll look into your suggested site, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> BTW - You've got a good eye for location.


I mean half size in dimensions. Your computer has to "work harder" to draw the video on the screen in full size. Reducing the video to "half size" helps smooth out the playback.

Not sure what video card you have, but upgrading that may help with playback..

Some video cards have a built in gpu that helps to take some of the load off the processor.

For example: A Nvidia GTS 250 with 1gb ram goes for about 100-120.00.

I also got a p4 and windows cannot handle the playback. Going to try out the GTS 250, if it helps out great. If not is a better video card than I have.

Been a long time for me, but I wanna ride in your neck of the woods again...


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

thread bumpage:

whats the difference between the 80 dollar sony vegas pro 9.0 and the 600 dollar one?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

spencerfrater1 said:


> Thanks Lawson Raider - which of all the plugins listed should I download for WMM? (I'm using Windows XP, service pack 3). My point-and-shoot cam produces .MOV files - is there a plugin for WMM that will allow it to read these files as well?


12/29/2008 11:47 PM 6592 WMV-HD-1280x720-30fps.prx 3/13/2006 3:37 AM 6580 WMV-HD-1280x720.prx 3/13/2006 3:32 AM 6590 WMV-HD-1440x1080.prx 3/13/2006 3:32 AM 6590 WMV-HD-1920x1080.prx 3/13/2006 3:32 AM 6572 WMV-HD-960x720.prx


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Jengah said:


> Here's my prob. I've got the HeroHD, have recorded videos in what I beleive is the highest setting, but no matter what I do I get choppy video.
> 
> _I'm on a P4, 2MBRAM, PC. It's not Ferrari, but not a slouch either. _
> 
> ...


I hope you have found a solution. I think most of your problem lies with a very, very slouchy computer. If you look here (http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html) you will see that the top cpu's benchmark over 5400+. The lowly P4's are way, way down at the bottom and range from 250-542. In fact, the lowest cpu in the entire graph is a P4 

Your video card is probably at least as underpowered. Considering you can get mid-range Phenom 9850 for 85 bucks ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103286 ) that clock at 2883. I would say a new processor, or more importantly a decent video card ( http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html ) will cure your problems.

While the top of the line stuff is expensive, mid range cpu and video cards are easily found around 200 bucks for both (figure 80 for cpu and 120 for video card). Compared to what you are running now, it will be like night and day.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Bump...
Anyone using Windows 7 video editor to edit GoPro HD? If so, does it work natively? What setup do I need to do? 
Adobe PE8's preview is choppy and I can't see to fix that without converting the video first. Changing the wrapper does nothing.
AVS works fine as per LeeL, but I'd rather not spend the money if I don't have to.
Thanks.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I wasnt aware AVS cost. I know I paid 80 bucks or so for neoscene.
I understand MPEG Streamclip is the same, and is 100% free.



anthonyi said:


> Bump...
> Anyone using Windows 7 video editor to edit GoPro HD? If so, does it work natively? What setup do I need to do?
> Adobe PE8's preview is choppy and I can't see to fix that without converting the video first. Changing the wrapper does nothing.
> AVS works fine as per LeeL, but I'd rather not spend the money if I don't have to.
> Thanks.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I had similar issues to you. Tried several different types of software without satisfaction, including AVS (which you can get free). Eventually upgraded my PC - needed a new one anyway. As I understand it, what makes a major difference is a good graphics card. Adobe Premiere Elements is hungry software and really benefits from this type of hardware. Probably not what you want to hear, due to the cost - just my 10c worth. The bottom line is that HD editing is a whole different ball game to SD, and having the right kit helps a lot.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> I wasnt aware AVS cost. I know I paid 80 bucks or so for neoscene.
> I understand MPEG Streamclip is the same, and is 100% free.


True. There is a workaround to use AVS Video Editor for free, but I really didn't want to go that route.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

spencerfrater1 said:


> I had similar issues to you. Tried several different types of software without satisfaction, including AVS (which you can get free). Eventually upgraded my PC - needed a new one anyway. As I understand it, what makes a major difference is a good graphics card. Adobe Premiere Elements is hungry software and really benefits from this type of hardware. Probably not what you want to hear, due to the cost - just my 10c worth. The bottom line is that HD editing is a whole different ball game to SD, and having the right kit helps a lot.


Thanks for the tips, but my video editing machine is a high-end 64bit Dell XPS using the top i7 processor and 8G of RAM. Resources are definitely not the problem.
I did finally figure out the issue with Adobe PE8 though. While installing the Windows codec pack for Windows Movie Maker on Windows 7, it noticed that one of the codecs installed by PE8 was bad and automatically replaced it after asking me if I wanted to."LOL" (Laughing at myself).
I've read a hundred different posts from people with the same problem. Fixed by Windows 7 automatically. Nice.


----------



## Jengah (Mar 2, 2004)

Just go to the Go Pro User Forum (no relation to the company) and you will find all of your answers.

The problem is that with PCs, depending on which codecs you have (and the overall speed of your CPU and video card) you will have to convert and transcode the MPG4 video format that GoPros' record in in order not to lose and video quality AND be able to edit with seamless (read, not choppy) video with most video editing programs.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr.AllMountain (Dec 4, 2010)

hell windows movie maker works. Ive used vegas 9 and its pretty awesome. i want to buy it but dont even have the little bit of money it costs ha. damn having to pay for school.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are a college/university student, a parent of a college or university student, or a teacher, you can get Adobe Premier Pro CS5 and After Effects Student Edition at a big discount... Check out Adobe.com or Amazon.com for Student Edition pricing.

Premier CS5 and After Effects CS5 are 64-bit applications. Premier Pro CS5 also takes advantage of CUDA to accelerate its playback engine. If you have the right hardware, editing GoPro videos is much faster... even with multiple layers and special effects. No need to do any transcoding and pre-rendering to preview smoothly. A real time saver.

Here is a sample of a multilayer video I am talking about that Premier Pro had no problem editing: 




Video has continuous 3 layers, 2 x 720p (front and back camera) plus the telemetry info.


----------



## papawheeliedon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just got my Hero2. Don't have any software to edit with. Searching the open source market. Why can't anything ever be simple?


----------



## mtnbykr©™ (Jan 6, 2004)

Lawson Raider said:


> 2) If you are a WinXP user, download the plugins (http://www.papajohn.org/Downloads/) and install so it will write in 1280x720 format. Save the plugins in the C:\program files\Movie Maker\shared\profiles (if the directory doesn't exist, create it).
> 
> #2 link doesn't work. i went to papajohn.org and founs a bunch of downloads.
> 
> ...


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

my go pro hd is coming on its way... what are current (free if possible) solutions to editing videos???

thanks...


----------



## ActionSportsJunky (Mar 28, 2013)

*GoPro Editing Help*



Jengah said:


> I'll apologize in advance and take all the crap you want to throw at me, but I need to learn video editing for dummies. I've read most all the threads about editing and software (VLX, QT, Vegas 9, etc...) but no one really explains step by step how to do this.
> 
> Here's my prob. I've got the HeroHD, have recorded videos in what I beleive is the highest setting, but no matter what I do I get choppy video.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion, but maybe you'd be better off using a service for editing your gopro videos, especially if you're feeling overwhelmed/frustrated by the different editing options and obstacles. My buddy uses this gopro editing service and gets great edits. Personally, I've never used them with my own footage because I actually enjoy the editing process, but could be worth a try.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

ActionSportsJunky said:


> Just a suggestion, but maybe you'd be better off using a service for editing your gopro videos


Wow, resurrecting and answering a question from two year ago...

It seems like your answer is sincere, but it sure is odd answering it when the question was raised so long ago. How about posting some links to your buddy's videos that he has created? And maybe one or two that you have created? That would give us a better feeling that your post and that your not just peddling a web site service.


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

Why not use Windows Live Movie Maker?

http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?65955-Edit-GoPro-footage-with-Windows-Live-Movie-Maker

Before you go all video editor elitist and mock it, give me a good reason why WLMM wouldn't do a good job with GoPro footage. :thumbsup:

And it's FREE


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Sombeech said:


> Why not use Windows Live Movie Maker?
> 
> http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?65955-Edit-GoPro-footage-with-Windows-Live-Movie-Maker
> 
> ...


I DO now! I have given up with Adobe Premiere Elements 9 a while ago because it's sh!te and so difficult to use. For a while though, there was no WMM that could handle HD, which is when I bought Elements. But that was a few years ago now.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.
FYI... The newer GoPros (HD) and Windows Movie Maker (for W7) are a good, simple combination.



hanskellner said:


> Wow, resurrecting and answering a question from two year ago...
> 
> It seems like your answer is sincere, but it sure is odd answering it when the question was raised so long ago. How about posting some links to your buddy's videos that he has created? And maybe one or two that you have created? That would give us a better feeling that your post and that your not just peddling a web site service.


----------



## Linda Byrant (Apr 9, 2013)

what about no transcoding, no laborious work, just natively import and edit in pro way. that's the gopro video editor-the best gopro video editing program up-to-date.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Sombeech said:


> Why not use Windows Live Movie Maker?
> 
> http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?65955-Edit-GoPro-footage-with-Windows-Live-Movie-Maker
> 
> ...


Because.

Premiere for editing, After Effects for compositing, Soundbooth for sound effects, and either FL studio if I'm creating my own music.. Once all is said and done, mix it all back into Premiere, save it, and render out using Media Encoder.

The cool thing is that it uses a dynamic link server, so I can import the different projects into the different programs, and if I update something in 1, it updates in the others. Not too mention you don't need to render it out before doing something in another program. Great feature. And yes, I'm an Adobe fanboi


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

RandomGuyOnABike said:


> Because.
> 
> Premiere for editing, After Effects for compositing, Soundbooth for sound effects, and either FL studio if I'm creating my own music.. Once all is said and done, mix it all back into Premiere, save it, and render out using Media Encoder.
> 
> The cool thing is that it uses a dynamic link server, so I can import the different projects into the different programs, and if I update something in 1, it updates in the others. Not too mention you don't need to render it out before doing something in another program. Great feature. And yes, I'm an Adobe fanboi


I'm sure every one of those programs do a great job, no doubt. But yikes... that's a lot of steps for GoPro footage. If you're mixing footage from other cameras, different frame rates, higher level audio... I understand.

But is there anything you've found with Windows Live Movie Maker that wouldn't accomplish the same end result that you typically produce in your GoPro footage?


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

Linda Byrant said:


> what about no transcoding, no laborious work, just natively import and edit in pro way. that's the SPAM LINK gopro video editor-the best gopro video editing program up-to-date.


Why are you posting spam in this forum?


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Sombeech said:


> I'm sure every one of those programs do a great job, no doubt. But yikes... that's a lot of steps for GoPro footage. If you're mixing footage from other cameras, different frame rates, higher level audio... I understand.
> 
> But is there anything you've found with Windows Live Movie Maker that wouldn't accomplish the same end result that you typically produce in your GoPro footage?


My titles 

One thing that actually comes to mind is a better way to handle stabilization of the footage.

I do admit though, that for the average person, the creative suite package is way to excessive. As an video enthusiast though, it allows for a bit more professional look with my videos (disclosure: I don't have a GoPro currently, but getting one "soon". I'm referring to other videos that I've done).


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Good tip. Thanks!


changjiangchang said:


> i believe the gopro video editor wins, it's free, powerful than windows movie maker, sony vegas, adobe and other so called top-ten editing software. there are just many video effects you can choose from, no conversion needed, replace background music, cut, split, merge with other projects, burn to dvd, upload to youtube, you know. one you just can't miss.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

hanskellner said:


> Why are you posting spam in this forum?


Do you consider free software SPAM?


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm still a video editing newb, considering I've only had a video camera since Xmas... So far I've been using WLMM, and it's getting the job done. What I would really like though is a USER MANUAL!!!! I hate trying to stumble through things....


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Do you consider free software SPAM?


No, not at all. In fact I use MPEG Streamclip as do a bunch of other folks here.

But a new forum user posting their first comment which pushes a product is fishy. And if you look at the site there is a "Buy Now" button. But the purchase button and even the entire site is misleading. The buy link indicates a subscription fee and nothing about the software.

Then if you click the download link a file named AVSVideoEditor.exe is sent from another site. If you search on that name you find that the app is actually from the other site, the official site for that app. So what gives? Is this site trying trying to trick users into purchasing their "subscription" by making folks think they are supporting an app that's from another company? That's what it appears to be doing. Finding suckers that will purchase a "subscription" fee for another company's product.

So I stand by my SPAM comment. Ignore that site. If you want the actual app then go to the official site.

Btw - Why are you supporting the SPAM site?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah, have to agree, that was sorta spam  Every link on that page links to an AVS product, none of them link to Cineform Editor - the actual GoPro software (if you hover over the links before clicking, you can see the url it will take you to in the status at the bottom of your browser).

While the AVS software WILL edit GoPro files (hence "gopro editor"), it's not the actual product.

Cineform Studio - also free - and downloadable direct from the GoPro website works pretty good, but its not really the same sort of editor as WLMM or even Premiere. Still it does some nice things with GoPro files and is worth the download price of FREE...

GoPro CineForm Studio


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

hanskellner said:


> No, not at all. In fact I use MPEG Streamclip as do a bunch of other folks here.
> 
> But a new forum user posting their first comment which pushes a product is fishy. And if you look at the site there is a "Buy Now" button. But the purchase button and even the entire site is misleading. The buy link indicates a subscription fee and nothing about the software.
> 
> ...


Although I agree with much you have said here, I do not see the original post as SPAM. SPAM by definition is either bulk or automatic posting, or unsolicited information, and the original post is neither. It may be worded strangely, but is no doubt relevant in this thread and may be helpful to many people. If it works as described, I would consider this software if I needed to purchase some.
NOTE: 
The linked-to software is NOT FREE and there are no 3rd-party reviews on this software that I could find, so buyer beware.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Although I agree with much you have said here, I do not see the original post as SPAM. SPAM by definition is either bulk or automatic posting, or unsolicited information, and the original post is neither. It may be worded strangely, but is no doubt relevant in this thread and may be helpful to many people. If it works as described, I would consider this software if I needed to purchase some.
> NOTE:
> The linked-to software is NOT FREE and there are no 3rd-party reviews on this software that I could find, so buyer beware.


Geezus.

Technically, no it wasn't spam by the letter, however the post was disingenuous. The software was not was it was purported to be, and it was not FREE. It was *deliberately misleading.*

:skep:

But the "real" GoPro software (that IS FREE), works very well at what it does. It can be a great asset to those using GoPros.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jhazard said:


> Geezus.
> 
> Technically, no it wasn't spam by the letter, however the post was disingenuous. The software was not was it was purported to be, and it was not FREE. It was *deliberately misleading.*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if you take offense to people stating facts, and to constructive criticism.
BTW... You may want to re-read the original post (shown below, for your convenience), because the person never said anything about it being "FREE".
Also, how can you state that anything in that post was "deliberately misleading"? How would you know what their intention was? The post may have simply been copied and pasted from another post or advertisement.



Linda Byrant said:


> what about no transcoding, no laborious work, just natively import and edit in pro way. that's the gopro video editor-the best gopro video editing program up-to-date.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't have a gopro but I do have a few sources of videos. Cell phone takes HD, Camcorder and a Contour 2+. My video editor of choice after searching around for a very long time has been Cyberlink Powerdirector. The latest version even can remove camera shake which I really like. Plus I used it to make a slide show of pictures. Very nice program. The only think I have found I cannot do with it is master Dolby Surround from 4 channel audio sources. It will however preserve any surround existing in the source.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> I'm sorry if you take offense to people stating facts, and to constructive criticism.
> BTW... You may want to re-read the original post (shown below, for your convenience), because the person never said anything about it being "FREE".
> Also, how can you state that anything in that post was "deliberately misleading"? How would you know what their intention was? The post may have simply been copied and pasted from another post or advertisement.


Don't be sorry. Not offended at all... Was the "intent" of the post misleading? Dunno, can't really say as it seems like a post-and-run. But the linked content sure is.

GoProVideo Editor.exe. does not exist. Nor does the GoPro Hero 2 Video Editor. These are both referred to by NAME (in caps and bolded) - not as a description of what they do. Its even suggested to download "GoProVideo Editor.exe" - yet if you click the link, that is not the software you download. One is prompted to download AVSVideoEditor.exe - not GoProVideo Editor.exe.




























Can you provide a link to the GoPro HD Hero 2 Video Editor? or the GoProVideo Editor.exe? I can't seem to find them even though they are clearly referred to by name. There must be a download link on the page somewhere... Just where is GoProVideo Editor.exe anyhow?

I'm of the opinion that the linked page is worded in a deliberately vague/obtuse manner to entice downloads of AVSVideo editor, while believing they are downloading "GoProVideo Editor.exe" which is non-existent (bait and switch = misleading). Wouldn't it be less confusing to just note the software edits gopro videos, or is "GoPro compatible", rather than naming two versions of software that are unobtainable?

(you got me on the FREE thing... Didn't see it in the post) I think I brought it up because software offered by GoPro is free,while AVS wants users to pay a license fee.


----------

